# Advice needed fast - Heading to basic in late Jan 08



## At_Blue (28 Dec 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have a situation I'm not sure what to do, so I am looking for some advice. I am scheduled for basic on Jan 21, 08 and I have been working harder on my physical training for the past couple of months. I run regularly 3 to 4 times a week and can complete 10k in about an hour. I wanted to try to increase my speed so I started doing fartleks (speed training) on a treadmill going from my normal speed of 6.5KpH to 7.5 and 8 kph. This is where the problem started. It seems while doing my speed intervals I have injured my periformis muscle (in buttock), and now I have sciatica caused by the inflamed muscle irritating the sciatic nerve. I am seeing a chiropractor and having massage therapy. The injury is getting better but I have not tried running for the past 2.5 weeks. I still weight train 5 days a week without too much discomfort.

My question is should I still head to basic or should I contact my recruiter and see if I can attend basic at a later date? I really don't want to miss out on this chance. I started the app. process over a year ago and I am afraid that this may mess up my chance all together.

If I went to basic and re-injured would I get sent home or stay in a holding platoon to recover?

I sure would appreciate any advice. Thanks for listening.


----------



## armyvern (28 Dec 2007)

At_Blue said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a situation I'm not sure what to do, so I am looking for some advice. I am scheduled for basic on Jan 21, 08 and I have been working harder on my physical training for the past couple of months. I run regularly 3 to 4 times a week and can complete 10k in about an hour. I wanted to try to increase my speed so I started doing fartleks (speed training) on a treadmill going from my normal speed of 6.5KpH to 7.5 and 8 kph. This is where the problem started. It seems while doing my speed intervals I have injured my periformis muscle (in buttock), and now I have sciatica caused by the inflamed muscle irritating the sciatic nerve. I am seeing a chiropractor and having massage therapy. The injury is getting better but I have not tried running for the past 2.5 weeks. I still weight train 5 days a week without too much discomfort.
> 
> ...



As per other threads on this site dealing with changes to medical conditions prior to reporting for trg, contact your CFRC SOONEST. You have an obligation to do so, and they will advise you as to the proper course of action from there.

Not advising them, but still reporting for trg has the possibility of being construed as "irregular enrollment" -- a releasable item.

And, with that, I'll lock this one up.

ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------

